# is she ready?



## sgtsmoke (Jul 16, 2006)

hey guys.
here is a pic of my plants trics

she looks rdy to me but wanted to have the pros get a better look
i am going for the couch lock lol.shes beel flowering now for 9weeks


----------



## Mutt (Jul 16, 2006)

Wait for others but me I'd be harvesting today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*I myself would give her the axe.  *


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 16, 2006)

hey mutt hows it goin?
ok sounds cool,i cut a branch off 4 days ago and smoked some today.what a feeling to smoke someting that i grew.was a good high,i was pretty stoned for like couple hours whoo hoo.so i took some fresh pics today of the trics. i think u are rite about harvesting her today.i cant wait to smoke some of the new stuff.

how long do you hang your harvest?

4days and my buds where pretty dry.is that normal?

k i got to get heading out ill come back later 

thanks sgtsmoke


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, excuse me for jumping in, but I thought I would share my method of curing.

After drying for a few days, a huge amount of the buds moisture is gone. That kicks off the cure. Now you need to slow it down as much as possible. Basically, the slower the cure, the better the flavor.

I use gallon baggies about half full of loose bud. That way the air can get around the bud without handling the bud. I put these CLOSED into a cardboard box with a lid. This just keeps the bud in the dark all the time. That's one big part of the cure. You don't want light hitting your weed at all. 

When the bags are open, the natural dehydrating properties of the cardboard box will absorb the moisture of the weed when you have the baggies open in the dark box each time. That is another advantage of this method. It slows the cure down even more by keeping it in the closed box during the opening of the baggies.

For the first two weeks, I open all the baggies for an hour twice a day and kind of flap the sides of the baggie to move the air in and out. Be gentle.

Then for the next two weeks, I open the baggies once a day for an hour.

Then it's once a month for ever. After 4 months of this cure, the buds are nice and tight, the flavor is as mello as it's going to get and the plant matter has virtually no moisture left in it. This is all done in an air conditioned room.

After the 4 months has passed, the bud will light and burn very evenly and well. It stays lit well, but won't burn up fast. It rolls very good and grinds up perfectly for joints and one hitters. The slow dry will also help keep the seeds viable if you intend to grow with them in a later crop.

It's worth the wait. Of course, I always hit the bud for some samples during the cure. I gotta see where it's at!

Good luck to you man.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 16, 2006)

stoney

thanks dude u answered all of my harvesting and drying questions.very insightfull i will do everything that u guys have told me.i am gonna harvest her tonite and post some pics in the morning.i only have one plant at the moment,she a bubblegum.i am waiting for a new light to come in then i will post a grow journal .i am gonna do 10 plants

sgtsmoke


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 17, 2006)

just wanted to drop a fewpics of my harvest


----------



## Insane (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice lookin plant sgtsmoke. I love little compact "bud stocks" as I call them


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Sarge, that giant catus...I mean bud looks awesome...I am assuming that was a clone right???  How long after you cloned it did you put in 12/12???  Peace Out and GG


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jul 17, 2006)

lol catus.hey guys, i grew her from seed.there where more budstocks but i cut them early the trics developed sooner then the rest of the plant.and was afraid of getting to done.the buds are hanging rite now.gonna use stoneys methond.cant wait to smoke it,its been 4months watching it grow little by little.and finnaly the ax hehe.ok guys i got to go il be on later

sgtsmoke


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 17, 2006)

sgtsmoke said:
			
		

> lol catus.hey guys, i grew her from seed.there where more budstocks but i cut them early the trics developed sooner then the rest of the plant.and was afraid of getting to done.the buds are hanging rite now.gonna use stoneys methond.cant wait to smoke it,its been 4months watching it grow little by little.and finnaly the ax hehe.ok guys i got to go il be on later
> 
> sgtsmoke


 
Hey sgtsmoke, I just crack open the baggies in the final months to smell for the dreaded amonia. If you ever smell even a tiny wiff of it, open the bags and air the bud very very well for a few days. Remember, just when you think everything is going just as it has for the other 50 grows, it changes the rules on you.

Check the baggies often, but don't open them all the way unless you need to for a regular "airing".


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 17, 2006)

i want that!.....im gonna run out of bud tonight.....hopfully will switch to 12/12 in about a week....2 months to go!!!


----------



## rockydog (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice turnout. Cant wait for the report


----------

